# nesting box on day 28, right? But all they do is pee and poo in there



## xotatiannaxo (Mar 28, 2011)

a lot of our does just sit in their boxes and eat the hay/straw and pee and poo in there untill like day 30 or even 31.... wondering why? and what do i do? just keep cleaning it out and giving new stuff? or just wait longer for the boxes?? they are all pretty young still, so it could just be that they are figuring it out?


----------



## woodleighcreek (Mar 28, 2011)

I would wait longer, or move the box. It could be in a spot where they normally pee.


----------

